

Google may launch Android 5.0 (Jelly Bean) in 2Q12, say Taiwan makers - vineetdhanawat
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120215PD209.html

======
kiloaper
Somewhat disconcerting news about ChromeOS if it's true. To me it now looks
like Android was just a stepping stone for Google to eventually become the
doorway to the internet for a huge audience, something it couldn't achieve
alone with Chromebooks. The privacy implications of using ChromeOS in this way
are frightening. Say you log in with a Google account. Assuming you are like
most people and don't read/know/care/understand about privacy options Google
could theoretically have your web history, your email (GMail), viewing habits
(Youtube), your documents (Google Docs), your social interactions (Google+),
purchase history (Checkout) and now your location at all times (aGPS), contact
list and call history. Now with Dart, NaCl and their Web Store they'll also be
responsible for licencing you your games and applications. Assuming they will
want all this (I have no doubt they will) they now have a new 'privacy' policy
they can combine all this data. That's a kind of control and knowledge
Microsoft hasn't even dared dream about. I'm not calling Google evil. No one
is forcing users to do this and Google are not alone in doing this....

------
vineetdhanawat
More Links : [http://www.droidmatters.com/news/rumor-google-could-
launch-a...](http://www.droidmatters.com/news/rumor-google-could-launch-
android-5-0-this-summer-according-to-digitimes/)
[http://www.slashgear.com/android-5-0-jelly-bean-tipped-
for-q...](http://www.slashgear.com/android-5-0-jelly-bean-tipped-
for-q2-2012-16213751/)

